# Keeping dog out kitchen.. how?



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

So.. i wanted to know if there is a method to keep my dog (Husky... ultimate wanderer) out of the kitchen until i take him out? (He wont be allowed to be inside the house after he grows up) The reason why my family don't want him in the kitchen.... my two sisters are nutriologists,and they consider it anti hygenic since he isn't potty trained yet, so hes had a couple of accidents in there..

What options do i have to keep this pup out of the kitchen??

Thanks!
-Erick


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Baby gates. Stack them one on top of the other if the dog jumps.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I do not allow any of my pets in the kitchen. Its a rule we have had since they were young. I have trained them the same way I have everything else. Praise when they arent in there and correction when they are. If one of them enters the kitchen, I say "No, out", once they are out, PRAISE! 

My dogs are now 4 & 6 and respect the rule even we arent home (we have tested it). Even my cats respect the rule 99% of the time (hey they are cats!!). 

Baby gates will work too. Also make being out of the kitchen way more fun then being in the kitchen!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

If you don't use baby gates use a natural boundry like a doorway, carpet edge or a wood threshold. The second a paw touches the kitchen area make him back up. Praise for being on the other side of the barrier.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

oh my god please find a new home for your puppy with a family who has some common sense. Dogs don't live in the house because they aren't hygenic? Come on!I know you're only 17 but you can have the sense to not bring a dog into this kind of home.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

My dog has been trained to not go in the kitchen, bathrooms or the bed rooms. I realize that other cultures treat animals differently, but if you truly want your dog to be a family member it is much better to house train him and have him in the house when you are there. 

Having visited your country I have seen some pretty appalling conditions under which animals are sometimes kept (not all animals and not all owners and there are some pretty appalling conditions in the US as well). 

Because you are interested in training your dog and asking questions, I will assume you do not intend to keep your dog in a bad situation, that you are going to neuter him when he is the proper age, are taking him to the vet for all his shots and have a fenced yard outside for those times he is out door. 

That being said and as I climb OFF my soap box, I would suggest the gates to keep him out of the kitchen and a crate to help house train him and to give him a palce to go that is "his." It is also a good place to have the dog when you are preparing meals and eating so he never gets in the habit of begging at the table or bothering anyone while they are preparing food. 

I trained my dog by being in the kitchen and, as the dog approached the kitchen, walking toward her and leaning over.. not talking to her. This put pressure on her that she did not like so she would back up or turn and walk away. I would then throw her a treat (for leaving). As she got the point I added the word "OUT" and treat her as she left. Now she doesn't approach the kitchen or even try to go in there. It takes perseverance and a LOT of work, but that is what dog training is.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> oh my god please find a new home for your puppy with a family who has some common sense. Dogs don't live in the house because they aren't hygenic? Come on!I know you're only 17 but you can have the sense to not bring a dog into this kind of home.


Hey Taz
I have no idea of your age, but on this forum there are many people over the age of 17 (much older), that after reading their posts I know they do not have the common sense of a goose, I was 16 before I learned how to tie my shoes. The idea of forum is to help not denigrate them. This young man just because he is not in control of home does not mean he should stop loving dogs. Ease up a tad and help instead of hinder.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

wvasko said:


> *The idea of forum is to help not denigrate them. *This young man just because he is not in control of home does not mean he should stop loving dogs. Ease up a tad and help instead of hinder.


Well said Oh Wise One. Different cultures, different views. One should not impose one's views on others...just state opinions.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Well said Oh Wise One. Different cultures, different views. One should not impose one's views on others...just state opinions.


Alpha
I cleaned my post up a bunch. I am getting a tad less arrogant as I age.

*One should not impose one's views on others...just state opinions.* 

You are absolutely right on the button. 

The OP cannot help the age he is and just not have the control of life that you have as you are older and out on your own. Maybe I shouldn't say that because now there are people in their 40s moving back with parents.

Now if the OP turns out to be a jerk, that's different. I have read some posts from young and old jerks then you jump up and down on them.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> oh my god please find a new home for your puppy with a family who has some common sense. Dogs don't live in the house because they aren't hygenic? Come on!I know you're only 17 but you can have the sense to not bring a dog into this kind of home.


O.k, you listen to me (ha typo.. read me)

I accept your point of views, i accept we don't think alike, not even 25%
But insulting my family without knowing it is just a clear image of ignorant judgement.

Who cares about age? My maturity has been mistaken for someone who is over their 20's, gosh.. i could be acting like you in this instant, saying bad things about you even though i don't know you.

But with all respect, and infront of every staff,and members of the forums.

You Sir/Lady, are an ignorant.
And i don't have to know you in person to tell something that is obvious.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Erick Aguilar said:


> O.k, you listen to me (ha typo.. read me)
> 
> I accept your point of views, i accept we don't think alike, not even 25%
> But insulting my family without knowing it is just a clear image of ignorant judgement.
> ...


Erick, please you also need to lighten up a bit. Giving back disrepect for disrespect is not the way to educate someone. Not everyone understands different cultures or is fortunate enough to grow up around them as I was. I know it's not always easy, but it's best to try and ignore the insults and firmly but politely educate the person about the culture you live in.

You've gotten some excellent suggestions on training your dog. Please keep posting and also reading and learning as much as you can about dogs. Cesar Millan's books would be one good source as would Carol Lea Benjamin's books.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 30, 2008)

Put him in the crate. 

Catch him going into the kitchen and then startle him...tell him NO, etc.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I actually keep my dogs in the kitchen on purpose sometimes because the linoleum in there is much easier to clean and sanitize than carpet. They were in the kitchen whenever I was gone for a while when we were transitioning from crates to free run of the house. Anyway though, I use baby gates to keep them from any areas I don't want them...I used them to keep the dogs in the kitchen, but now I just have one at the bottom of the stairs and they get the whole downstairs.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't had time to read the boards in a few days so I'm just seeing the responses.

I am 26. I bought my house when I was 19. I have 3 dogs. I despise people who keep dogs outside. I do not, however, despise people who do not like dogs. If you don't like dogs, or believe that dogs are dirty and should be kept outside, then fine, whatever floats your boat. Just don't get a dog. But to get a dog and bring it into a house (or lack thereof) where it will be forced to live away from it's pack, is not humane. I will never agree with this. And I know the OP is 17. Umm, my sisters are 14 and they have enough common sense to know that a dog lives inside, with it's family. A 17 year old in my country is one year away from being able to go away and die for his country. So, a 17 year old is also smart enough to say "no, I will not get ANOTHER dog until I am on my own and able to care for it the way it should be."


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Sorry, I haven't had time to read the boards in a few days so I'm just seeing the responses.
> 
> I am 26. I bought my house when I was 19. I have 3 dogs. I despise people who keep dogs outside. I do not, however, despise people who do not like dogs. If you don't like dogs, or believe that dogs are dirty and should be kept outside, then fine, whatever floats your boat. Just don't get a dog. But to get a dog and bring it into a house (or lack thereof) where it will be forced to live away from it's pack, is not humane. I will never agree with this. And I know the OP is 17. Umm, my sisters are 14 and they have enough common sense to know that a dog lives inside, with it's family. A 17 year old in my country is one year away from being able to go away and die for his country. So, a 17 year old is also smart enough to say "no, I will not get ANOTHER dog until I am on my own and able to care for it the way it should be."


Taz

*I am 26. I bought my house when I was 19. I have 3 dogs.*

Well let me be the 1st to congragulate you, as you are a person who is far more mature and in a class by yourself. I myself do not know any 19 yr olds that have purchased a home. You are also in a class by yourself when you despise a very large group of people you don't know or their circumstances or reasons for having dogs live outside. I think you lose some maturity points when you play the despise card. I don't like outside dogs either, in a perfect world they would all be living in a home. I just save my depise cards for rapists, murderers, terrorists and the like. I'm kinda glad I'm not your neighbor as you do not sound to forgiving of anything you personally don't like.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I got married and bought a home when I was 20. Doesn't mean I'm all grown up. (And no, I wasn't pregnant, thank you  )

I also try to understand that different cultures have different rules. I hear in Europe dogs can go everywhere, restaurants, stores, etc. But we don't allow that here. Do Europeans think we're all inhumane dog haters who force our dogs to be alone all the time? Probably not...

I also think the dog should be inside, but it's not my decision, and insulting the OP isn't going to make his parents change their mind. They're probably being very tolerant in their eyes by letting the dog stay inside as a puppy. 

Being old enough to go to war doesn't make you an adult. Being 18 means you're a major, not a "grown-up". Being old enough to drink doesn't either. Having responsibility and making smart choices gets you there. Age has little to do with your maturity, your upbringing and own self do. 

Lastly, considering it's a husky, aren't they very independant dogs that don't mind less time with their owner? That's the impression I've gotten from husky owners and reading about the breed.


----------



## DaveOOp (Sep 3, 2008)

close the door


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Taz:

Being Dirty, and anti hygenic are two VERY different words that shouldn't be confused EVER
Since everyone can be dirty, only people without proper education become anti hygenic.
Since my puppy isn't housetrained yet, he is anti hygenic if he pees or poo's in the kitchen, because; i asume that being a dog lover, you know that pee and poo emanate gases that can transmit deseases to the dishes, food, forks,spoons,sponges, etc,etc,etc.
PLUS both my sisters are nutriotionists and have a strict hygene code.
PLUS this is a country you don't know a thing about, if you only knew how happy dogs are living outside in their dog houses, runing around with the dangers of breaking stuff and hurting themselves, digging instead of destroying our stuff, injesting poisonus food, or cleaning products.

Their pack? Well, i got another dog, that will become my puppy's pack in the near future when he is old enough to live outside.
Dogs nature is to live in the outside, because i really doubt that the first dogs just poped in someones hut and became tamed with the power of the oh mighty's hand.

What i think is not humane, is to confine a dog inside a home without taking him/her out never to enjoy the world.
Is that what you do with your dogs Taz?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Taz:
> 
> Being Dirty, and anti hygenic are two VERY different words that shouldn't be confused EVER
> Since everyone can be dirty, only people without proper education become anti hygenic.
> ...



Well, as I look across the field to the neighbors dogs every day who live outside with their dog houses, they don't look too happy to me. And there are 3 of them, so they have company. I have watched the humans come out, and you should see the tails wag. Then the human goes back inside, and the dogs sit and look for their human to come back out. Not a great life to me. These dogs are also total nuisances to myself and other neighbors, because they are so bored and understimulated that they bark nearly 24 hours a day.

And my dogs do get to enjoy the world. If I am outside, they are outside. They go on walks, car rides, to the store, etc. But when we come home and I go inside, they go inside with me. 
And my dogs don't destroy my stuff, or ingest poisonous food or cleaning products, and I'm not quite sure why yours would when they were in your house either, unless I'm reading it wrong.

And yes, you are right, the very first dogs did live outside. But guess what...people did too. They lived in huts and caves and right out in the middle of fields. And as people got domesticated, so did dogs. Dogs are a far cry from the wolves they evolved from.

And the thing about gases causing diseases to be transmitted to things in your kitchen might be the most confusing thing I've ever read. So you're saying that if you went in your kitchen and farted, that those gases aren't dangerous, but if your dog poops on the floor, that is? I'm seriously not being a smart ass, I'm totally confused by the logic.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Well, as I look across the field to the neighbors dogs every day who live outside with their dog houses, they don't look too happy to me. And there are 3 of them, so they have company. I have watched the humans come out, and you should see the tails wag. Then the human goes back inside, and the dogs sit and look for their human to come back out. Not a great life to me. These dogs are also total nuisances to myself and other neighbors, because they are so bored and understimulated that they bark nearly 24 hours a day.
> 
> And my dogs do get to enjoy the world. If I am outside, they are outside. They go on walks, car rides, to the store, etc. But when we come home and I go inside, they go inside with me.
> And my dogs don't destroy my stuff, or ingest poisonous food or cleaning products, and I'm not quite sure why yours would when they were in your house either, unless I'm reading it wrong.
> ...


Taz
Good reply as it gets me a chance to get into your head a little. I can understand the outside dogs (neighbors) being a pain in the butt. I also agree with the attitude of dogs being outside where in a 24 hr program they may if they are lucky actually get to see their owners maybe 30 to 45 minutes a day when they are fed and watered and cleaned up after. 100% I agree with it's not the best of lives for dogs. When you reply with something of interest people read it and think about it and may even try to change something if they can. When you just jump up and down on an OP you turn people off and any message gets lost in the reply. It's kinda like throwing the baby out with the bath water. With outside dog owners I like to tell them to keep a daily journal about how much time each day that they spend with the dogs, and what they actually do with the dogs. I have an idea there will be some surprised owners if they don't lie on the journal about how little quality time they spend with their dogs. My opinion only.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, you got some good suggestions here Erick. How is it working for you? Where in Mexico do you live (north, central, southern)? Are you in the mountains? 

If you spend a lot of your time outdoors, the dogs can be out with you. I recall someone posting here from Greece and they LIVED outside... only went in at night to sleep. What a great place that sounded like. Wondering if you live in a similar place?


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

No, there is a difference from fecal matter and a fart... a great difference, but i won't explain all the shabang as it seems you can't find logic to it and even if i make a point, it won't make a difference.

Look, you and me have very different points of view.
I don't know your neighbors dogs, but my dogs are always very happy in my yards playing,chewing their toys,chasing and digging.

And my puppy loves to be outside when i take him to play with my other dog as much as he loves to be inside, i spend enough time to tire him up and let him sleep two hours and then feedtime,and some more playing,then we both go to sleep.
Not to mention my other dog who has even MORE energy than my Husky, so it's the double effort and time i spend with them.
Husky puppy is already very close to me, and i'm his world, my other dog is not only fond to me, she is my companion, and we spend awesome time togheter, but she knows to wait patiently for me to go outside and play with her.

I ask you not to generalize please; the fact that you know persons who actually have a very BAD situation with their dogs living outside, doesn't mean that everybody that has their dogs living outside will have the same horrible situation.

About poisonous food.
You know dogs are very curious, and you can't be looking after them all the time, i also think you know that most cleaning products, and products used for mechanical stuff, have a sweet flavor which attracts dogs, not to mention they are natural chewers (at least when they are puppies, which is the main think i'm aiming for in this discussion) and they could chew anything without you noticing.

Anyway, i doubt your opinions will change my mind anyway.


----------



## Sydni (Sep 4, 2008)

We have had baby gates up in parts of our home that we want the puppies to be out of since before they came home. They have never known any other thing. One of them will immediately go through and "investigate" if the gate is open, the other will lay on the floor outside the gate and watch us, even if the gate is open. Sometimes it is not training, it is personality. You just need to be patient. But I can say that even though one dog's nose is the same hight as the gate, they have never even considered jumping them. They jump other things but not the gates, because they are like moving walls to them. 

We also taught them the word "out". Even if the gate is open we simply tell them "out" and out the go. We have used this approach since we brought them home at 4 months old. They are now 16 months and very well behaved about where they go in the house.

Again, patience and persistence are key.

..........


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Taz
> Good reply as it gets me a chance to get into your head a little. I can understand the outside dogs (neighbors) being a pain in the butt. I also agree with the attitude of dogs being outside where in a 24 hr program they may if they are lucky actually get to see their owners maybe 30 to 45 minutes a day when they are fed and watered and cleaned up after. 100% I agree with it's not the best of lives for dogs. When you reply with something of interest people read it and think about it and may even try to change something if they can. When you just jump up and down on an OP you turn people off and any message gets lost in the reply. It's kinda like throwing the baby out with the bath water. With outside dog owners I like to tell them to keep a daily journal about how much time each day that they spend with the dogs, and what they actually do with the dogs. I have an idea there will be some surprised owners if they don't lie on the journal about how little quality time they spend with their dogs. My opinion only.


\


I bet if I went across the yard and asked my neighbor to do this, he would laugh...because he does not care. I have talked to him about it. He sees them as animals, the dogs were all gifts for the kids, who, of course, don't care about them anymore. So, your approach might work with some, but not all. This is the same neighbor who's daughter was outside hitting the beagle on the back with a broom. I went to their house and told the mother, who basically said ok and shut the door. They don't care.

And to Erick, a dog is only going to poop on the floor for a very short time. 2 of my 3 dogs have NEVER had a single accident in the house. I also dont think a turn on the floor is going to affect food in the cabinets and silverware in the drawer, but I digress. Good luck to you. I think a dog has a far great chance of getting into something dangerous and poisonous while it's outside unsupervised, than when it's inside with you. None of my dogs have access to foods that are bad for them or cleaning products. Everything in my home has a place.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Well, you got some good suggestions here Erick. How is it working for you? Where in Mexico do you live (north, central, southern)? Are you in the mountains?
> 
> If you spend a lot of your time outdoors, the dogs can be out with you. I recall someone posting here from Greece and they LIVED outside... only went in at night to sleep. What a great place that sounded like. Wondering if you live in a similar place?


I live in northern mexico (Just below Texas)
My current dog only comes inside when there is a huge storm with lightings,floods or celebrations that involve fireworks. As she is very scared of booms and she dislikes water.

And my new puppy is inside most of the time, i take him out 3 times a day to play with Prude (old dog)

Yep! i love to be out with them, and play games, chase eachother...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> \
> 
> 
> I bet if I went across the yard and asked my neighbor to do this, he would laugh...because he does not care. I have talked to him about it. He sees them as animals, the dogs were all gifts for the kids, who, of course, don't care about them anymore. So, your approach might work with some, but not all. This is the same neighbor who's daughter was outside hitting the beagle on the back with a broom. I went to their house and told the mother, who basically said ok and shut the door. They don't care.
> ...


Taz-Erick
As I said I can understand your outside dog problems and I think you and Erick can play nice now and agree to disagree and I am off this thread. 
Good Luck to both of you.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been to the Border Towns in that area and life there is vastly different than here in the US.. and border towns are, in my understanding, vastly different than other parts of Mexico. 

It sounds like the dogs come in when they have to. You rarely have cold weather requiring them to be in like I have here and probably spend as much time outside as possible. A different culture and climate for sure! 

Meanwhile, have you come up with a way to keep the dog out of the kitchen when he is indoors? You did get some good advice.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I just thetered him to my leg so he follows me wherever i go, and praise when he is out of the kitchen, and correct when he goes in, and it's working so far =D


----------

